# New member!



## faisaldayes (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey guys! New member here but kinda confused, I was doing a bit of independent research on where to find a prime source. I have used one of the websites in the sponsored link and have not heard anything back and the money has been transferred successfully. Now this is a supposedly well-trusted source here so I'm doing research on each of the sources that are sponsored here to find that there's so many varying opinions from each source. I do a quick google search of something like Purity Source Labs reviews for example. One website has a link to a forum discussing how it is a blatant scam and has numerous accounts of ripping people off. However, here it shows them as being a trusted sponsor as well as having good reviews on eroids. This confuses me on my quest and since I have already been scammed once, it bothers me. Now some background about me, I've taken two cycles so far and am at around 12-13% body fat with 7-8 years of lifting experience. The gear that I got was from a trusted source near me, now that being said. I know for a fact I overpaid and it also took around 2-3 months to get to me. I'm looking for a source online to mitigate this excess expense as well as time period. I currently have already acquired more bitcoin and am trying to find a source and through countless hours of research, I ended up deciding to make an account here and see where it goes from here.


----------



## faisaldayes (Feb 4, 2019)

update: I feel like I came across as a little bit of an asshole, but as to be expected from the situation. Although, you grow from your mistakes and I believe to have found a more trust-able source and have contacted them in hopes of making a purchase! Hopefully this one works successfully.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to imf.  Good luck.


----------



## brazey (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome! 

look thru the sponsors and see who has been around a long time and has good reviews.


----------



## animalxxx (Feb 7, 2019)

Welcome sir. I'm also new


----------



## shadowsfall444 (Apr 19, 2019)

welcome


----------

